# boat rentals???



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure where i should post this but I am wondering where my family and i could go to rent a boat for the day this weekend...there is 6 of us but we all don't have to go at once (i guess) please let me know if anyone knows of anything....we live on the west side of the state....THANK YOU


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

That would depend on where you are looking to rent it.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

i am looking for anywhere on the west side of the state. fishing, fun or both


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

I'll put a plug in for the Whispering Water campground just north of Hastings (between Middleville and Hastings) on Broadmoor (east beltline). It is about 30 minutes south of Grand Rapids. They have canoes and kayaks for the Thornapple River. Awesome smallmouth and rock bass. If you go, I would recommend the kayaks (eaasier than a canoe). The only lure you need is a beetlespin along with some white or yellow Mr. wister tails. Bring a few 'cause you loose a few in the river logs. I think lunkerchick also fished the Thornapple so you might PM her for some hints. Anywhere the water changes depth you should find fish, especially in July.


----------



## SpartanFan9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I second that.


----------

